# CM changes before 1st PPAF? ~Updated in OP



## butterfly1001 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok... So I have a 16 month old who is still nursing 3 times a day. Naptime, bedtime, and middle of the night feeding. I've not gotten AF back yet (yay!!)
although I thought I was starting to feel things coming back in May, but haven't gotten AF yet....

Anyway... DH and I have been using the withdrawal method since May (since I thought AF was returning), and that's it. We are planning to TTC in a few months, but would be ok if it happened now. We DTD a few times this week, and for whatever reason, DH didn't withdrawal. I then noticed my CM was quite stringy and stretchy.

I've never charted before, as I was on the pill almost all the time (got pg with #1 while on the pill) since I became sexually active, and got pregnant with #2 first month off the pill. (Yeah, I'm Fertile Myrtle) So I don't know my body's signs. I looked it up, and realized the CM could mean I'm fertile. I didn't notice this any month prior to now.

My question is.... could I get a few months of CM that usually indicates ovulation, even if I'm not ovulating yet? Or is it a pretty good sign I could be ovulating?

Ok, update.... I got 1st PPAF this past Saturday. So I probably was ovulating when I thought I was... but didn't get pregnant! Now I'm officially charting and will be extra careful. I'd like a few more months before getting pregnant I think.


----------



## bicyclingbethany (Sep 11, 2009)

You can ovulate before AF returns...but when did you observe the CM? Both your arousal fluids and semen will change it (often to look like fertile CM)- and this can last for up to a day.


----------



## butterfly1001 (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bicyclingbethany* 
You can ovulate before AF returns...but when did you observe the CM? Both your arousal fluids and semen will change it (often to look like fertile CM)- and this can last for up to a day.

It was all throughout the day for several days. And started prior to having sex (and getting aroused.)


----------



## butterfly1001 (Sep 30, 2007)

Updated.


----------

